# Paint Advice Needed



## PeaceB2U (Sep 8, 2008)

Can someone recommend  a good paint for using on glass ornaments or on cement stepping stones?

I'm going to work on some new craft projects for Christmas gifts and I'm not sure where to purchase these paints online.  My nearest craft store is an hour away from where I live and may or may not have these paints so I would like to find an online source if I can.


----------



## rockin L creations (Nov 12, 2008)

plaidcraftexpress.com
craft-supplies-online.com
decoart.com

look for permenamal and folk art enamels for painting on glass.  if you are going to be doing the swirling effect on the inside of the ornament you can really use any kind of paint.  i perfer the metallic paint when i do this.  i like patio paint for painting on stepping stones


----------

